# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Υδραυλικά & Θέρμανση >  [Θέρμανση]άδειασμα, πλήρωση νερού κυκλώματος

## klik

Καλημέρα. Εχω απορία για μια παλια πολυκατοικία με καθετα ζευγη σωληνώσεων (για τα καλοριφέρ) να φευγουν απο το υπογειο και πιθανα ανοικτο δοχειο στην ταρατσα.

Σε ενα μικρου οροφου διαμέρισμα θελω να αλλαξω τα δυο καλοριφέρ γιατι εχουν αρκετα ιχνη σκουριας κοντα στις βανες. 
Υπαρχουν 10 στρωματα μπογιας στις ενωσεις αρα ειναι πιθανο να μην δουλευουν οι βανες και να χρειαστει ξύσιμο και ισως φλογιστρο για να βγουν.

Το ενα σωμα εχει μονο μια βανα (στην επιστροφη χαμηλα ειναι απ ευθείας συνδεδεμένο στη σωληνα).
Προφανως θα πρεπει να αδειάσω το νερο τουλάχιστον μεχρι το υψος που με αφορα (πχ απο λεβητα ή με μικρη αντλια απο το καλοριφερ του διαμερίσματος).

Πως θα γίνει το γεμισμα;
Κάποια διαμερίσματα θα ειναι κενά, οποτε δεν θα μπορει να γινει εξαερωση στα σωματα τους.
Να ενεργοποιησω κυκλοφορητη σε μεγαλη ταχυτητα για να ωθήσει οσο αερα μπορει εκτος κυκλωματος;

Edit:
(Ιδεα: θα στειλω νερο αναποδα -απο την επιστροφη του κρυου- ωστε να σπρώξει τον αερα απο την εισοδο ζεστου των σωματων προς το ανοιχτο δοχειο διαστολης)

----------


## aktis

Αν μπορείς , απομονώνεις τις υπόλοιπες κατακόρυφες στήλες και αδειάζεις απο το υπόγειο που ειναι ο λέβητας τα νερά μόνο των δικών σου στηλών  . Δυστυχώς όταν ξαναγεμίσεις πρέπει οι πάνω ένοικοι  να κάνουν αρκετές εξαερώσεις , ώσπου να φύγει όλος ο αέρας .

----------


## vasilllis

ο αερας δεν θα μπορεσει να φυγει ποτε.
Τα κλειστα διαμέρισματα θα κανουν εξαέρωση τον χειμωνα στα σωματα τους.

----------

